# Site been hacked?



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2009)

So i just got some email from costello (who i now know his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) saying gbatemp has been hacked and my pass was stolen.  How did this happen and do we get compensation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  Also more importantly did this happen or is this some sick hoax


----------



## jmr (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah i got it as well


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

It did happen! better change you passwords now!


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

New rule: *NO HTML IN YOUR USERNAME*
I knew something bad was going to happen from the moment he posted on the intro section


----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2009)

it's not a hoax unfortunately, and it's in everyone's best interest not to stir up attention around the case (if you know what I mean, based on the content of the email).
me and Narin are working on cleaning up all this mess.
for more information, check the "where are the signatures" topic in that same forum.


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Gmail considered it spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I was considering changing my email password anyways cos all my friends knew it, so no diff.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Gmail considered it spam


Yahoo as well.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Dec 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotmail too


----------



## fristi (Dec 15, 2009)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


antolimail too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: wasnt me, it was benjick


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

bah >_>, this scared the living crap out of me, changed it, though i cant help but be a bit scared still


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 15, 2009)

I changed my...just in case. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep, i changed anything that remotely resembled it >_>. Though, i cant help but be a bit pissed over this though.

EDIT:, Did they also get our usernames too? or just the Passwords and emails


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2009)

Didn't get an email, dunno if my ISPs spam filter munched it.  Changed my password though, and also any log ins for anything else that used my email address/username and a similar password.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Didn't get an email, dunno if my ISPs spam filter munched it.  Changed my password though, and also any log ins for anything else that used my email address/username and a similar password.



Bah, was hoping i wouldnt have to do that >_>, changed a few already, back to changing then =/. I cant help but feel a bit violated


----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2009)

if you didn't receive an email and/or a PM, you were not impacted by this. 
only a tiny percentage of members were impacted thankfully.


----------



## OSW (Dec 15, 2009)

No email, but I changed my password to be safe.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> if you didn't receive an email and/or a PM, you were not impacted by this.
> only a tiny percentage of members were impacted thankfully.



Still >_>, how exactly did they manage this . And why this site? I could think of so many other targets. Atleast i was able to change everything before any damage was done, thanks for the prompt email.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2009)

I dint get any mail so do I cahnge my password or no?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

What?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No mail recieved by me...


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys are lucky then, though you might want to change just incase......glad i was awake this late to notice the PM, was just about to log off for the night too


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2009)

So i just got some email from costello (who i now know his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) saying gbatemp has been hacked and my pass was stolen.  How did this happen and do we get compensation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  Also more importantly did this happen or is this some sick hoax


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> You guys are lucky then, though you might want to change just incase......glad i was awake this late to notice the PM, was just about to log off for the night too


Hmm you're right-better safe than sorry..


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2009)

No Christmas presents for Costello this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j/k, i don't blame him. I wonder who did this though.)


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> No Christmas presents for Costello this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, im wondering the same >_>, some people just have no lives AT ALL. Me being the paranoid guy that i am, i went and changed every single password of importance to something not even remotely close to what they were before. Thank goodness for paper, or i might forget them all.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Changed my password just in case


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

I must have easily hit that button 10+ times in less than a minute. Saw the words "Hacked" and "Your Information" all in the same sentence and nearly had a panic attack.

Im just glad the site mods handled things quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i feel safer now, though, just incase the hackers try something here again, i changed this accounts info into the randomest possible thing i could think of


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats shitty, I just got the message saying my account was one of the ones hacked. I changed my Password. Good thing I rarely use that password for anything anymore, only sites that are unimportant. I guess I won't be using it anymore though.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't get an email, but I changed my password anyways. Mainly because I thought I was one who was hacked


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

I just wonder how they picked ours though >_>, i wasnt even online.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Must be the only ones they can get for now.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

Didn't get an email nor a PM, but I'm changing my simple password anyway.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 15, 2009)

Thankfully I didn't get an email either. Still doesn't stop me from being all paranoid.


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 15, 2009)

WTF? Mine was one of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Sh*t...now I have to travel around the Internet and change the passwords on the sites which used this...and these are some sites...

Right now, I'm damm pissed off...I'll have to rethink my password strategy again...


----------



## Wiisel (Dec 15, 2009)

They picked me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did i win anything? o'well it happens

Edit:
I'm more pissed about my sig vanishing


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> No Christmas presents for Costello this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you got hacked as well.  In your PM the one Costello sent you it says all the people who got hacked.  Seems that the people who have 200 posts or more that got hacked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO GOT HACKED!!...


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 15, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Thankfully I didn't get an email either. Still doesn't stop me from being all paranoid.


When in doubt, change it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Might I also suggest a wonderful little open-source program called KeePass?

EDIT: Oh, the smileys have Christmat hats!


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> if you didn't receive an email and/or a PM, you were not impacted by this.
> only a tiny percentage of members were impacted thankfully.


Ah shit, I hate being unlucky.  What's the point of changing the password if he can just do it again?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't get a PM or an email, so I'm unaffected right?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I didn't get a PM or an email, so I'm unaffected right?


That is the gist of it.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

So were the users picked at random, or was it the cool dudes only?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costello knows what happened, just change your pass. Unless you want to keep a compromised one.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2009)

So i just got some email from costello (who i now know his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) saying gbatemp has been hacked and my pass was stolen.  How did this happen and do we get compensation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  Also more importantly did this happen or is this some sick hoax


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true, a few zero posters got hacked.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

I got the same email from Costello 3 times...  What's up with that?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> So were the users picked at random, or was it the cool dudes only?





Spoiler











On Topic: I'm with p1ngy on this one, just change it rather than keeping one that is compromised.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have well over 2000 posts and I didn't get shit. Unless.. is my name on that list? Can anybody who has that PM Costello sent, post all the names that he is aware that got hacked?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there some kind of sequence in the numbers from the people who gotten 'hit' by this? I luckily am not 'hit' by this. It's nice to know though the staff is busy with it!


----------



## apd (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hit and can see the other users who have in the mass pm we got.

Its random usersname A-Z no real pattern to it.

Do we get a we was hacked medal?

I hope so.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 15, 2009)

So Costello, is it possible to get a username change as well?


----------



## Chaz. (Dec 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I did too. IF YOU DID NOT GET A PM OR EMAIL YOU ARE FINE!

That means I have had to change my hotmail gbatemp and facebook passwords! Oh well.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, I changed mine just in case. Even though I didn't get any email. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't get an email or a PM, but I changed everything just to be safe.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like I'm alright for the time being


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So Costello, is it possible to get a username change as well?


Read one of the stickies


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 15, 2009)

Changed it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 15, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sticky is locked, and was locked before this.  I'm asking him a question about right now, if I can.  Not about sometime back in September.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

As if my password wasn't already long enough, it's almost a short story now.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 15, 2009)

I iz Hackezed!!!! But seriously I was hacked and I got the email in the middle of the night when I was sleeping. Saw it said Costello and thought "What the deuce." Read GBAtemp got hacked and panicked but I wan't going to do anything till morning since my computer is off and hope for the best. I log into the temp expecting a front page warning saying "WATCH OUT! WERE UNDER ATTACK" and instead see nobody talking about it till now. I changed most of my passwords around the internet. For now I feel safe but still....you never know really. This really is BS but I dont blame anyone here. Oh and yeah does anyone know if it was random people? I'd post the list of people affected by I think that goes against people's privacy.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 15, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I iz Hackezed!!!! But seriously I was hacked and I got the email in the middle of the night when I was sleeping. Saw it said Costello and thought "What the deuce." Read GBAtemp got hacked and panicked but I wan't going to do anything till morning since my computer is off and hope for the best. I log into the temp expecting a front page warning saying "WATCH OUT! WERE UNDER ATTACK" and instead see nobody talking about it till now. I changed most of my passwords around the internet. For now I feel safe but still....you never know really. This really is BS but I dont blame anyone here. Oh and yeah does anyone know if it was random people? I'd post the list of people affected by I think that goes against people's privacy.



The people know who they are.  Everyone who was affected got an email and PM about it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I iz Hackezed!!!! But seriously I was hacked and I got the email in the middle of the night when I was sleeping. Saw it said Costello and thought "What the deuce." Read GBAtemp got hacked and panicked but I wan't going to do anything till morning since my computer is off and hope for the best. I log into the temp expecting a front page warning saying "WATCH OUT! WERE UNDER ATTACK" and instead see nobody talking about it till now. I changed most of my passwords around the internet. For now I feel safe but still....you never know really. This really is BS but I dont blame anyone here. Oh and yeah does anyone know if it was random people? I'd post the list of people affected by I think that goes against people's privacy.


List's already been posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the other thread.

And I'd lol if there was an all-out temper-hacker war. Pick your side, choose to be allied with Ace Gunman, or join the dark hackers...


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 15, 2009)

Well what an inconvenience, i have to change my pass nao


----------



## megawalk (Dec 15, 2009)

oh my god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what the (Beeeeeeeep)!!
OH MY LOLLERPOPPING GOD. this frightens me....ah well better keep myself on the look-out

luckily i have a word database of 703 words
so i changed it.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2009)

So i just got some email from costello (who i now know his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) saying gbatemp has been hacked and my pass was stolen.  How did this happen and do we get compensation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  Also more importantly did this happen or is this some sick hoax


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So Costello, is it possible to get a username change as well?



There is really no point in changing your username because of this, just changing your pass will do.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 15, 2009)

removed by me


----------



## Theraima (Dec 15, 2009)

/cheer

I didnt get email, so I guess Im fine.


----------



## naruto NDS (Dec 15, 2009)

i got a pm to :/


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

why are is he going for random people


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> why are is he going for random people


Maybe there is a some kinda pattern that is too complex for anyone, but him
Or possibly he is just an asshole who felt like making a dick move.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> why are is he going for random people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but it looks like he picked users who were online at the time.  I was online at the time and I got hacked.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 15, 2009)

I know he probably got mine because it consisted of 2 letters in a 5 letter phrase xD


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but it looks like he picked users who were online at the time.  I was online at the time and I got hacked.


That could be an explination. I got hacked also but he didn't change my password or anything. I think I went online yesturday for a little bit but I can't remember. It's a good thing I don't have my passwords the same for this account and my email or he could of stole my precious (just got 20k) gamertag.


----------



## jmr (Dec 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but it looks like he picked users who were online at the time. I was online at the time and I got hacked.



i dont think so as the last time i was here was february (i think) the only reason im here now is because i got an email of an admin saying i was hacked


----------



## soulfire (Dec 15, 2009)

i also got an email

and i changed my pass.

glad nothing did hapen


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if the hacker really wanted to do something with the data
Maybe its just some way to make people panic


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I know he probably got mine because it consisted of 2 letters in a 5 letter phrase xD


I thought you were better then that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, even if you didn't get a email, change your password *ASAP* to be safe!


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't remember getting an e-mail, even in spam, but the PM was fine with me. Thanks for informing us! Now...all this hacked talk makes me want bacon...


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 15, 2009)

I do not have an e-mail or PM from The Temp...thank God.
I wonder if we can change our Sigs now?


----------



## Matt93 (Dec 15, 2009)

This pisses me off...  Costello, do you guys have the proper protection if this were to happen again?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 15, 2009)

For security reasons if it's possible I'd go for a name change on my acct too if it can be done as this sucks as I did get hit.

Oh and gmail didn't mark your mail as spam, caught it earlier.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2009)

Matt93 said:
			
		

> This pisses me off...  Costello, do you guys have the proper protection if this were to happen again?


That's the general idea. We've got several very smart people looking into this and making changes at the moment. I can speak from experience here, sometimes you don't know you've got a leaky roof until the ceiling falls in. Of course then, it's pretty easy to spot the leak, well, once you've removed the sopping wet insulation and cut out all the sheetrock, etc...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 15, 2009)

This could have been just what the site needed. This alerted the staff that security needed to be tighter and that's just what's happening.


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 15, 2009)

do we at least get some compromise gift? something like "i go to gbatemp.net for all my console hacking and all i got was this lousy tshirt" shirt?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 15, 2009)

So i just got some email from costello (who i now know his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) saying gbatemp has been hacked and my pass was stolen.  How did this happen and do we get compensation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  Also more importantly did this happen or is this some sick hoax


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> do we at least get some compromise gift? something like "i go to gbatemp.net for all my console hacking and all i got was this lousy tshirt" shirt?


The "GBAtemp sig cover-up 2009" medals are being processed as we speak.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, this is the second time I've been to a site that got hacked. All in all, it turned out much better here (in my opinion, since I wasn't hacked). The other site lost 3 1/2 months of data.


----------



## nickbaker50 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm one of the ones who was hacked. The worst part is I use the same info (including pass) on every account I make.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 15, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope so XD


----------



## zeromac (Dec 15, 2009)

The good thing is this was only a small amount of people and it wasn't anything more major like site deletion or something like that.
But guys don't forget that it is Tempmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try not to let this ruin it, change your password let Costello deal with it and lets be happy


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

ahhh... this sucks, i used the same password for absolutely everything... so i had to search all over changing it. this is especially bad for websites that i ordered things from... or my paypal account!! they better not have any of my credit info. but seriously, who would target GBAtemp anyways? isn't there a better forum to hack? hah, when i saw the PM from costello i was all "OH CRAP!!!! what am I in trouble for???" but i was ok... i guess. as well i did get the same e-mail from costello about 4 times, so i thought it might be a scam. sucks that it was real, hope you guys patch the "leaky roof"


----------



## Matt93 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yesterday...


			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> Don't worry, accounts & details are safe.


Lol


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it just me or did everyone else get logged out recently?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Is it just me or did everyone else get logged out recently?


I didn't.

Were you one of those that received an email?


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2009)

Erm. Hey guys? Account hacking sucks and all, but even if you use ONE password for all sites you visit, it's a *bad* idea to *ever* say that. And then especially mention other sites (paypal, being one of the major ones), that's not a good idea.

I mean, it's not against any specific rules here, but i'd recommend going back and editing/changing your posts if you'd rather not have other, possibly more malicious people trying to snag your personal info.

Just a thought


----------



## jbloggs (Dec 16, 2009)

nickbaker50 said:
			
		

> I'm one of the ones who was hacked. *The worst part is I use the same info (including pass) on every account I make*.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(baffle-boy @ Dec 16 2009, 05:29 AM) ahhh... this sucks, *i used the same password for absolutely everything... *so i had to search all over changing it. this is especially bad for websites that i ordered things from... or my paypal account!! they better not have any of my credit info. but seriously, who would target GBAtemp anyways? isn't there a better forum to hack? hah, when i saw the PM from costello i was all "OH CRAP!!!! what am I in trouble for???" but i was ok... i guess. as well i did get the same e-mail from costello about 4 times, so i thought it might be a scam. sucks that it was real, hope you guys patch the "leaky roof"




Why would you feel the need to announce that in an open public forum in turn making yourselves even bigger targets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You need to check out -> how-to-securely-manage-all-your-passwords


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

jbloggs said:
			
		

> nickbaker50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda had the same thought...not exactly a masterful move


----------



## playallday (Dec 16, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Erm. Hey guys? Account hacking sucks and all, but even if you use ONE password for all sites you visit, it's a *bad* idea to *ever* say that. And then especially mention other sites (paypal, being one of the major ones), that's not a good idea.
> 
> I mean, it's not against any specific rules here, but i'd recommend going back and editing/changing your posts if you'd rather not have other, possibly more malicious people trying to snag your personal info.
> 
> Just a thought


+1

I never, ever use the same password twice.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 16, 2009)

Think this guy used a keylogger? if thats the case you will need to check your computers for it and clean it or all your personal information is under threat.

If it is a keylogger it wont matter if you change your password he will still be able to tell what you changed it to. All it takes is for you to click a dodgy link to get infected by one of them, I'm not saying this is exactly what happend but I would look for one on my pc just incase.


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

Why would this affect other sites you belong to? How would they know what other sites you belong to, Google? Then try the password you use here?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Why would this affect other sites you belong to? How would they know what other sites you belong to, Google? Then try the password you use here?


Exactly. Chances are that they could use the same username and password. Not always the case.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DozerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if people are mad enough to keep the username and password same for all sites they visit,then it can be a problem to him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

Wow, no reason for that bump AT ALL.

Necrophiliac.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (May 16, 2011)

Don't necro old threads, even if their mine.


----------

